# Best steampunk depiction in movies?



## TopHat (Aug 24, 2014)

Hi guys!
Which are your favourite movie in steampunk setting or with steampunk technology?


----------



## CupofJoe (Aug 24, 2014)

The Extraordinary Adventures of AdÃ¨le Blanc-Sec is a curiosity that I do love for it's steampunk look. It's a fairly light touch but it does work in the way that only the French seem to be able to do...
Delicatessen is probably my favourite Steampunk but it is more Dieselpunk as it is supposed to be post an apocalypse...
Brazil is probably the same... In my view it's the best film of George Orwell's book _1984_...


----------



## Ryan_Crown (Aug 25, 2014)

Just recently watched The Extraordinary Adventures of AdÃ¨le Blanc-Sec, and I have to agree with your assessment (and it's just all around an enjoyable movie).

And speaking of French films, there's one called Vidocq that I'd say is a must-see if you're looking for a good Steampunk movie (but that's just my personal opinion).


----------



## BronzeOracle (Nov 19, 2014)

If you can count anime then Miyazaki features highly I reckon.  Castle in the Sky Laputa.  Nice soundtrack too.


----------



## BronzeOracle (Nov 19, 2014)

Also forgot Howls Moving Castle!


----------



## Merchen (Mar 6, 2015)

Kind of a weird one. I watched it with my kids today. Atlantis the Disney  movie. There were some aspects of steampunk and my kids really seemed to enjoy it.


----------



## Dipti13 (Mar 25, 2015)

Recently I watched The golden Compass with my friends and the story was quite ok and I liked the steampunk clothing used in this movie.


----------



## acapes (Mar 25, 2015)

_Steamboy_ is up there


----------



## Tom (Mar 25, 2015)

Treasure Planet. It's got a steampunk aesthetic that works well with its retelling of Treasure Island. It was my favorite movie when I was younger.


----------



## wordwalker (Mar 25, 2015)

_Hugo_. It's got enough clockwork nooks and crannies to dodge around that it qualifies.


----------



## Tom (Mar 25, 2015)

_Nine_, the stop-motion animation about little puppet-people. It's weird but cute, and has a lot of steampunk/stitchpunk elements.


----------

